# squeek's Wood Elves



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all,

With the army painting challenge that humakt started up, I decided to get and paint my neglected Wood Elves. First under the brush 8 dryads. These are all but done, but I thought I may as well start a log as it _might_ help me finish painting something for once! 

Anyway, all I need to do to these is give them a coat of matte varnish, but before I break out the spray (and of course run the risk of turning them in to 8 funny looking frosty the snowman's if I don't shake enough....), is there anything obvious I have missed/could do better without redoing too much?

Just so you know, the theme is supposed to be autumn, hence the red leaves and the leaf litter on the bases. The browns are really shiny which is why the photo hasn't come out all that well... Oh, and be nice... these are the first 'finished' models I have posted on here so far!


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

squeek said:


> is there anything obvious I have missed/could do better without redoing too much?


Nope they look superb Squeek! Apart from the red/brown leaves, they look a bit undefined, but thats just me 

+rep 

p.s, Is varnish spray any good? if so, know where i can get some cheap matte varnish spray?


----------



## Mivarlocht (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow, those look phenomenal. Nice work; I hope to do something of equal value with my Tomb Kings.

EDIT: I am now debating a Wood Elves army, rofl. Congrats.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Blimey, I wasn't expecting anyone to think much of them really. Thank you for the kind words. Riandro, I use vallejo matte varnish spray, I bought it online somewhere though I know plenty of places stock it. You do have to shake them very, very thoroughly to make sure if doesn't ruin your model by frosting, but it is a nice easy way to varnish models.


----------



## Mivarlocht (Jan 26, 2009)

Are those metal models? IIRC, they are, and I have a ridiculously hard time keeping metal models from chipping, even with a matte varnish. I dunno if it's just my piss-poor luck in the area or what, but do you have the same issues, by any chance?


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

They are plastic actually, but I do have plenty of metal models. Varnish usually does the job for me, I know you can get some varnishes that are designed to protect models more, but usually an extra coat will do the same job.


----------



## Mivarlocht (Jan 26, 2009)

I've tried two different spray matte varnishes, and neither really held up. The only model I have that has thus far been chip-free is Celestine. My SoB models all get chipped, sadly. Knowing that these are plastics make me more inclined to start this army, now that I see what an intricate paint job can do for them with a far smaller risk of chipping.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Making a good start on those squeek; I must take up your mantra of 'keep painting'. Once you've got some done you'll have to come to Nottm and let my Hydra(s) taste bark! :laugh:

More pics would be nice chap. I think also a bit more variation in the colour of the leaves - brown, through orange, through reds. Same with the leaf litter (which you'll be duly repped for once the love has been spread...)


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey squeek!! Congrats on finally posting your models up! Congrats again on a great looking regiment! I hate Dryads, hate them with everything in my being... that being said, I LOVE yours man, the leaves really add that extra flair, and I think if you varied the colours, you'd have some great lookin tree folk!


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Here is a quick snap of my second lot of Dryads, I will be taking more and better photos when I get a chance, plus a group shot potentially.  Apologies about the flash on the image, the lighting is awful as well as you will see on the next page.


----------



## aegius (Mar 24, 2009)

Looking very good. I painted some woodelves when they first came out. Lovely models. I'm looking forward to seeing some of the elves at some point.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

hehe yeah... I am not looking forward to painting the Elves, I am not all that good with skin, but fear not I will run out of trees sooner or later so don't have a choice!


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Ok, here are the better photos I promised, post-varnish and all! Hope you like then as I have no intention of doing anything else to them!  Oh, and for those questioning about the strength of spray varnish, I dropped one of them in the coal bunker moments after their photoshoot and it didn't leave the slightest mark.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

They look really effective mate. Very neat style of painting; the same reason I liked your Orcs and Gobbos. Those bases are brill too, good to see those annoying seeds put to use!


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I enjoy doing these so can spend extra time working on them, which is why I have done sod all to goblins for the last couple of months, I am definitely pleased with the models though, my best yet by a long way. Maybe I wont post any more gobbos up... :laugh:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I agree, I love to see models achieved with pretty much basic techniques. Also Nice combination of colours, gives it that autumn effect, did you plan for that?


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I like them _alot_, they really ooze of "wooden feeling" and the seeds (or wtf its called) you used on the bases looks ace and brings it all together nicely:biggrin:


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

Great job on the Dryads!!! What's next?


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

More Dryads!  I have another 2 units of them to do then 3 branchwraiths with spare bits, then maybe some Elves, I have to say I am not looking forward to painting flesh and faces though. They are probably my least favourite things to paint, so I'll be fishing about for tips before I get too far I would imagine!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

They look really good squeek! Much better pics this time around too.k: As mentioned already..., outstanding job on the bases.:so_happy: You are going to base the entire army this way, right? (That is when you do finally paint some wood elves:laugh 

Keep it up:victory:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Cheers Fist, as with a few of the other nice comments, it means a lot when people who's painting I look at in awe say nice things about mine!  I am planning to base them all this way, I have a whole sandbag full of the gravel so that is just a case of sieving, the leaves I have enough currently to do 4 armies, but there are plenty of birches nearby to get more! 

I am not sure when I will get on to Elves, but I have a few extra tricks planned so the modelling may make up for the shitty painting of the Elf faces!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Those are just spot on man, from the bases on up. What are you planning on doing with the actual elves themselves in order to keep them all tied together?


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Well for most of the Elves I plan to keep the theme autumn based, so the bases will be similar, the Elves will have muted shades of green for much of their clothes with reds and dark oranges as accents to tie in with the Dryads, I reckon. I am planning to convert some Wild Riders that will hopefully be a little special compared to the normal Elf on horse thing, but I am getting ahead of myself here, these things are a fair way off!


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Well I got the modelling bug, so I started to put together a mock-up of my Wild Rider Centaurs. The standard Wild Riders are metal and cost a bloody fortune (as well as coming five to a box) so I bought a box of 8 plastic Glade Riders for just over half the price.

The idea is to mix these bits up with a few spare torsos and arms from the battalion box to make all Wood Elf bits, all plastic, Wild Riders. This is something that others have done in various shapes and sizes but the normal is dryad bodies which I think looks daft, or beastmen gor bits which looks a bit too chaos-like for me. As well as which, my Wild Riders will be as cheap as possible, I don't think it would save much money if I bought two boxes for one set of models and money saving is one of the driving reasons for the conversion.

I plan to use the third picture as inspiration for some form of cuirass armour (Wild Riders have light armour as standard) which should cover the join and stop it looking so odd! In theory! 


























I have begun to shave the saddle off the horse (why would a centaur have a saddle?) and have used a spear arm and a bow drawing arm. It is simple but I think it looks ok... Anyway, thought I would stick them up for some feedback on pose, angles, modelling tips, etc, so feel free to say whatever comes in to your head.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

These could turn out absolutely awesome. At the moment, I think the rider looks small compared to the horse - I'm not sure whether it's a bulk thing or a height thing. I'd definitely look to having some form of armour around the midsection where the two join, which may well help with the overall bulk of the elf part of the model.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Bit of inspiration buddy:










:laugh:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

hehe, good find!  I think I know what I want to do with these but I will probably get to work on my dryads for this month first.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

Love the Dryads, they are SO amazing.

I don't know about the wild riders, but maybe that's because there W.I.P


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Really nice job on the Dryads, the varnish has helped as well [or the last lot of photos was better] as it sometimes can in making highlightsstand out.

My only suggestion for the future would be to progress onto a 'final highlight', basically taking your basecoat up with Bleached Bone/Khaki/White to just where it crosses the border into looking more like the lighter colour [if that explanation makes any sense at all]

You then paint/side brush/drybrush that mixture very lightly onto the details you want to 'pop'; quite often faces, ends of limbs, intricate details etc.

At first application it will look almost too much but once you have it on a few details it'll look really good. Plus if you do get it too bright you can always ink/wash it down.

For reds don't use whites but instead either light browns or preferably orange.

Your centaur is a great idea but don't use blu-tack ;p Ir you have spare platic bits then use them to position the body and green stuff around that [then you can pop your arour over this.]

But don't lose sight of the fact that they're a really good job and my tips are just intended as a quick and easy way to get a little more out of them; hope it helps.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Glad you like them!  The bluetac is just for the mock-up I have some GS somewhere to do it properly. This reminds me, I must get on with my dryad painting!


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

squeek i love that centaur idea... so awesome.. makes me wanna collect some wood elves so i can do it


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

um... kind of random question here....

i am starting up wood elves as well as my first fantasy army, but i have never had to paint flesh before as my primary armies of 40k were all in armor or were orks. How do you plan to paint yours?


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

The dryads are absolutely brilliant
You have even managed to capture the savagery with the red eyes
I love them
Briliant


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

The Dryads are great, and I love the idea of centaurs in the army.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

The Centaurs are f**king brilliant, nice one.

And I might just know of a Dryad model that will work :biggrin:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Sieg said:


> um... kind of random question here....
> 
> i am starting up wood elves as well as my first fantasy army, but i have never had to paint flesh before as my primary armies of 40k were all in armor or were orks. How do you plan to paint yours?


I have to say I am not entirely sure, flesh is something that I have steered clear of for the most part, of all my armies this is the first with lots of pink flesh! :shok:

At the moment I have a vague notion to start with Tallarn Flesh foundation paint (I like the foundation paints a lot and will be base coating them black, so it seems easier), then Dwarf Flesh and Elf Flesh, no idea what I will do with highlights, except make it lighter! 

If anyone reading has a sure fire method for good looking Elves then feel free to butt in and share it. Might save mine and Sieg's Elves from an awful paintjob! :laugh:

Thanks for all the nice comments again guys, I will make sure that it galvanises me in to doing something more on them very soon!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I enjoy painting flesh and the easiest way that I've found to do a convincing elf skin is to start with tallarn flesh over black, then a few brown inks to give definition, then rehighlight with tallarn and then depending on how many layers you want to do gradually add elf flesh and at the end a little white.
There are plenty of other ways but for me I like to let the inks do the work for me and just build up slowly from there.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

An original idea for sure Squeek! Can't wait to see what you do with these guys!


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

well thank you both, im sure that will help get me onto the right track for these little critters.


----------

